
NASA has completed the $8.7B James Webb space telescope - bane
https://www.engadget.com/2016/11/07/nasa-has-completed-the-8-7-billion-james-webb-space-telescope/
======
nabla9
Diameter 6.5 m, collection area 25 m2

For comparison, the two biggest telescopes launched into space are:

Herschel: 3.5m, collection area 9.6 m2

Hubble: 2.4 m, collection area 4.5 m2

